# Potted or unpotted anubias?



## gman87 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi, I know this is a newbie question but I am what I am. I have several tanks (4) and all are built around Tanganykan fish. All have sand substrate and 3 of the 4 have good lighting (1 6' actinc & daylight bulbs per tank). I have some Anubias I tied off to rocks in each tank that or going great. Each tank has 1 or more Bristlenose Plecos to beat back the algae. I started off with Val grass and Java fern which I killed off rather effectively. Then got into anubias and got some accidental java moss (which is doing so well I have to take a clump out every now and then to keep it in check. But I digress........... I just got some new anubias but they are in potts!!!!!! What should I do, remove them from the potts, wash the roots and tie them to rocks like my others? Just want a little assurance here. Thanks in advance....


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would remove them for aesthetic reasons more than anything else. Besides, why mess with what you already know you like and works? 

BTW: Welcome to APC!


----------



## gman87 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks Aaron, I wound up taking them out of the pots and they look great. BTW, they were potted in little plastic "mesh" pots filled with what appears to be cotton. What is the theory behind the cotton? I was expecting soil of some sort. It turned out to be a little bit of a pain picking the cotton out of the more rootbound ones. Granger


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

gman87 said:


> Thanks Aaron, I wound up taking them out of the pots and they look great. BTW, they were potted in little plastic "mesh" pots filled with what appears to be cotton. What is the theory behind the cotton? I was expecting soil of some sort. It turned out to be a little bit of a pain picking the cotton out of the more rootbound ones. Granger


That "cotton" is called rockwool. They grow them hydroponically in those net pots. The net pot and rockwool allow good flow of water around the roots in the hydroponic system so nutrients are readily available.


----------



## gman87 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks, I just doubled my plant knowledge. Appreciate your help.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

gman87 said:


> Thanks, I just doubled my plant knowledge. Appreciate your help.


Sure no problem. That's why we're here.


----------

